# Scotland end to end, 500 miles.



## Brandane (29 Aug 2018)

For the information of @User9609 and anyone else who might be feeling charitable .....

Starting on Saturday 8th September I will be attempting to (no, I WILL be...) riding from the south western point of Scotland at Mull of Galloway lighthouse, for the 466 mile route to John o' Groats. Time allowed is 7 days, so due to reach JoG on Friday 14th.. Overnight stops will be at Ayr, Stirling, Pitlochry, Boat of Garten, Tain, and Bettyhill. The route is on RWGPS.

The reason for trying to raise funds is that I am an employee of a local care home, and a community group is raising funds for trishaw cycles to be supplied by Cycling Without Age Scotland. It is hoped that these trishaws will bring some extra freedom and opportunities to enjoy the outdoors for elderly residents of our community and in particular those who are residents in our local care homes.

Please note that unlike some fundraisers, this one will NOT be an all expenses paid jolly. All fares to the start and from the finish, as well as accommodation, are self funded - so any money raised goes exactly where it should.

Anyone feeling charitable? Any donations will of course be welcome, no matter the amount. Please follow the link below.....
https://mydonate.bt.com/fundraisers/cyclingwithoutagefairlie


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 Aug 2018)

Looking forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Slick (29 Aug 2018)

It doesn't like my email address but when I put a made up one it likes it.


----------



## Brandane (29 Aug 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Looking forward to hearing about it.


I will try to keep a blog as I go along, probably on the other thread in the adventure cycling board.


----------



## Brandane (29 Aug 2018)

Thank you very much for your kind donation @Bobby Mhor ; much appreciated!


----------



## bruce1530 (29 Aug 2018)

The RWGPS link does not appear to be public....


----------



## Brandane (29 Aug 2018)

bruce1530 said:


> The RWGPS link does not appear to be public....


Ooops, wrong link... Try this and I'll amend OP...

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/28414361


----------



## bruce1530 (29 Aug 2018)

That one works fine


----------



## 13 rider (29 Aug 2018)

Good luck hope it dosnt rain . Which is fairly rare in Scotland  but can happen


----------



## Brandane (29 Aug 2018)

13 rider said:


> Good luck hope it dosnt rain . Which is fairly rare in Scotland  but can happen


I have every confidence - that at some point, I will get wet! And thank you very much for your kind donation . Again, much appreciated.


----------



## Brandane (29 Aug 2018)

Thanks very much for another generous donation courtesy of @Slick . This is all spurring me on and I'm actually beginning to look forward to this ride. With a healthy amount of trepidation, of course .


----------



## Brandane (30 Aug 2018)

Many thanks to the anonymous poster "CC" for the generous contribution.... Spurred on for some more miles!


----------



## T4tomo (30 Aug 2018)

500 miles? I would walk that...


----------



## Brandane (30 Aug 2018)

More thanks are due today - @Crackle and @User9609 , thanks very much to you both for bringing me ever closer to their fudraiser's fantasy target of £8000 . I'm assuming that is the target of ALL their fundraising activities, and not just my ride .

ETA..... Thanks also to @bruce1530 ; your generosity is most welcome .


----------



## bruce1530 (6 Sep 2018)

How’s the prep going?

Are you doing the ride solo, or do you have company?


----------



## Brandane (7 Sep 2018)

bruce1530 said:


> How’s the prep going?
> 
> Are you doing the ride solo, or do you have company?


The prep hasn't been ideal, given the lack of notice for doing this! Did a lap of Arran last Friday, plus home to the ferry and back, so 84 miles. Two laps of Cumbrae including the climb to the viewpoint on Saturday, plus Bute on Sunday. Been working all week so nothing much.... Worst of all, sod's law has dealt me a dose of the cold which started Wednesday. Been hammering the LemSips and it hasn't been bad (so far), so hoping it might go away rather than develop. First cold for nearly two years, typical .

Yes I will be riding solo for the most part. A friend might be joining up on Sunday from Glasgow to Stirling, and another for Aviemore to Inverness. Also have the young lady fundraiser from Cycling Without Age Fairlie coming by car to meet me at Bettyhill and then again at JoG..


----------



## ColinJ (7 Sep 2018)

Brandane said:


> Did a lap of Arran last Friday, plus home to the ferry and back, so 84 miles. *Two laps of Cumbrae* including the climb to the viewpoint on Saturday


Aaaaargh - this is getting _spooky_! 

Up until 8 days ago, I had never heard of Cumbrae. Then a friend called round and told me that his trip to Ireland had been scuppered by his car packing up in Scotland. He had a short consolation holiday on an island named 'Cumbrae' instead. (He loved it!)

The next day I did a metric century ride with @Littgull. He told me that he had booked a little trip to Scotland with his sons, to ... Cumbrae!

So, after 62 years of ignorance of the existence of Cumbrae, I have now had 3 references to it in a week!


----------



## snorri (7 Sep 2018)

If you want to say when you are likely to arrive in Tain I could perhaps meet you on the road for a mile or two, weather permitting.


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2018)

Your usual miserablessness is not going to cut it this time Brandane, I've invested money in a sunny outlook. I won't settle for less.


----------



## bruce1530 (7 Sep 2018)

Cumbrae is just across the water from Largs - about 10 minutes on the ferry. Technically, the island is “Great Cumbrae”. “Little Cumbrae”, or “Wee Cumbrae”, just to the south, is largely unpopulated, other than one large house and a yoga/meditation centre.

But people from the west of scotland generally refer to the island as “Millport” - which is the town on Cumbrae.

“Cycling round Millport” is a regular thing for school parties and youth groups, since it’s an easy ride, not too many cars, 10 flat miles around the coast road.

And 3 bike hire shops in a town of around 1000 people!


----------



## Brandane (7 Sep 2018)

snorri said:


> If you want to say when you are likely to arrive in Tain I could perhaps meet you on the road for a mile or two, weather permitting.


Hi @snorri , I will be riding from Boat of Garten (don't want to shorten that in the same way as MoG/JoG ) to Tain on Wednesday 12th. Planning to leave Boat about 9.00 which would put me in Tain around 5pm allowing for lunch and a leisurely pace! I will "follow" you so we can continue by PM...


----------



## Brandane (7 Sep 2018)

Actually, MoG to JoG via BoG has a certain ring to it . I'm currently in my B&B near MoG lighthouse, and bored. Can you tell?


----------



## bruce1530 (7 Sep 2018)

What’s you’re timetable on the ayr-glasgow section on Sunday? I was thinking about heading towards Whitelee on Sunday, but could divert.


----------



## snorri (8 Sep 2018)

Brandane said:


> Planning to leave Boat about 9.00 which would put me in Tain around 5pm allowing for lunch and a leisurely pace! I will "follow" you so we can continue by PM...


I have tried to send you a pm, but get a message 'You may not start a conversation with Brandane' , I will have another look in the morning.


----------



## Brandane (8 Sep 2018)

bruce1530 said:


> What’s you’re timetable on the ayr-glasgow section on Sunday? I was thinking about heading towards Whitelee on Sunday, but could divert.


I will be leaving Ayr Travelodge about 7.00 and heading for the Wetherspoons in Prestwick for fuel! If it's open that early, I've not checked yet... Then to Glasgow via Irvine and Killie, and A77 path. I need to be in Glasgow for a rendezvous at 11.00, if that's any use?


----------



## Brandane (8 Sep 2018)

The start, only 500 miles to go . Two panniers were left at the B&B, so I'm not traveling as light as it looks!


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Sep 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## bruce1530 (8 Sep 2018)

Brandane said:


> I will be leaving Ayr Travelodge about 7.00 and heading for the Wetherspoons in Prestwick for fuel! If it's open that early, I've not checked yet... Then to Glasgow via Irvine and Killie, and A77 path. I need to be in Glasgow for a rendezvous at 11.00, if that's any use?



Wetherspoons in Prestwick won’t be open til 8 - I just had a look at their website. 

I was aiming to be around the stewarton/kilmarnock area around 10 - but that’s flexible - send me a private message saying what time you’ll be passing irvine, and I’ll see if I can join you for part of the trip,


----------



## bruce1530 (9 Sep 2018)

Out early (for me!) today, weather inland was looking heavy and threatening, but clear over the coast - and the breeze was in the right direction.

Met up with @Brandane near Irvine, and headed towards Kilmarnock on the cycle path.

Dry so far. Through Kilmarnock and onto the A77 path - rain came on as we left Kilmarnock, but passed relatively quickly. Made good time over the Fenwick Moor and then downhill all the way into Glasgow. We parted company at the Clyde - he was heading for a photo opportunity with his charity at the Riverside transport museum, then lunch and onwards to Stirling; I headed for Central Station and a train home. 

A good ride, with good company. 

And I learned one lesson today - it’s about time I put the mudguards back on for the winter!


----------



## Brandane (9 Sep 2018)

Day 2 checked off the list. At Stirling and only a third of the way to JoG . Scotland is bigger than we think. Was great to meet @bruce1530 today and have some company from Irvine to Glasgow. As he said, not a tragic amount of rain, and a tailwind for pretty much the entire 77 miles today. I fear tomorrow could be different if the forecast is true...


----------



## 13 rider (9 Sep 2018)

Go @Brandane


----------



## snorri (9 Sep 2018)

Hi Brandane, Glad to hear you got beyond the end of your street, the most difficult part of any tour IMV.
Did you see my PM?


----------



## Brandane (10 Sep 2018)

Half way! Stirling to Strathtay near Pitlochry today, much of it with a breeze at my back. The statutory rain of course, but only a few showers this afternoon. I love Perthshire, probably my favourite area for cycling outside of France. The River Tay today....







Why I love Perthshire...


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Sep 2018)

@Brandane we just saw some poor bogger cycling north in the Drumochter(?) Pass, take care, Sir


----------



## iandg (11 Sep 2018)

Brandane said:


> Day 2 checked off the list. At Stirling and only a third of the way to JoG . Scotland is bigger than we think. Was great to meet @bruce1530 today and have some company from Irvine to Glasgow. As he said, not a tragic amount of rain, and a tailwind for pretty much the entire 77 miles today. I fear tomorrow could be different if the forecast is true...



I'll say - I get on a ferry at 7am, leave Ullapool at 9.30 (driving) and rarely make the borders before 6pm

(donated)


----------



## Brandane (11 Sep 2018)

wicker man said:


> (donated)


Many thanks Sir!


----------



## Brandane (11 Sep 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> @Brandane we just saw some poor bogger cycling north in the Drumochter(?) Pass, take care, Sir


Seriously? The timing of your post would be about right for it to have been me! Blue bike, 2 red panniers on rear, wearing a red hi viz advertising the charity, and (don't tell anyone!) a black plastic hat. 

Prior to the summit I would have been standing on the pedals trying to maintain 7 mph and probably shouting and swearing at the wind.

Once round the corner at the summit, the same wind was at my back and I was freewheeling at 25 mph.. But it was brutal heading into it. Now at Aviemore and not got far to go to BoG..


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Sep 2018)

Brandane said:


> Seriously? The timing of your post would be about right for it to have been me! Blue bike, 2 red panniers on rear, wearing a red hi viz advertising the charity, and (don't tell anyone!) a black plastic hat.
> 
> Prior to the summit I would have been standing on the pedals trying to maintain 7 mph and probably shouting and swearing at the wind.
> 
> Once round the corner at the summit, the same wind was at my back and I was freewheeling at 25 mph.. But it was brutal heading into it. Now at Aviemore and not got far to go to BoG..


The post for some reason popped up as I posted another post on the A9 west of Perth...
so it would have been at least 30 mins, 45 mins, maybe an hour earlier..but the person we saw was on the what I took to be a path(or old road) at the location, I never noticed any red or panniers though but we'd just been close called by a lorry cutting in on us...I can verify the wind strength as we were getting blown about as we headed south then west.
We (the Mrs) were heading back down from Inverness.....
Keep going, Mr B..
Kudos to you and safe journey north.

Edit : @Brandane, I checked time I sent an email when I was in Pitlochry and it placed us in the middle of Drumochter at midday...


----------



## Brandane (12 Sep 2018)

Next overnight stop, Tain.


----------



## Brandane (12 Sep 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Edit : @Brandane, I checked time I sent an email when I was in Pitlochry and it placed us in the middle of Drumochter at midday...



I reckon it must have been me. There weren't too many other eejits out in that wind yesterday! I saw one group of 4 roadies but they were heading south. One MTB'er who was also going south.


----------



## iandg (12 Sep 2018)

Hope the weather's better on the east coast


----------



## Bobby Mhor (12 Sep 2018)

Brandane said:


> I reckon it must have been me. There weren't too many other eejits out in that wind yesterday! I saw one group of 4 roadies but they were heading south. One MTB'er who was also going south.


It had to be you..
I saw no other nutters
Mrs M is highly impressed at you..
she had said 'dedicated, thoughtful and more likely, nuts' 
Keep truckin'


----------



## Brandane (12 Sep 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> It had to be you..
> I saw no other nutters
> Mrs M is highly impressed at you..
> she had said 'dedicated, thoughtful and more likely, nuts'
> Keep truckin'


Tell Mrs M she got the last bit right!


----------



## Brandane (12 Sep 2018)

I see our @Mo1959 is about! I was up your way on Monday, day 3. Really nice cycling in Perthshire .


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2018)

I agree about Perthshire being one of the nicest counties in Scotland! 

Small donation made...........good luck.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (12 Sep 2018)

Brandane said:


> Tell Mrs M she got the last bit right!


We all know


----------



## Brandane (12 Sep 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> I agree about Perthshire being one of the nicest counties in Scotland!
> 
> Small donation made...........good luck.


Thank you for your more than "small" donation. Much appreciated .


----------



## Brandane (12 Sep 2018)

Great to meet @snorri today for a short section. Headwind was brutal again today for 50 relentless miles from Boat of Garten to Dingwall before things improved. Kessock Bridge was hard going, and it was only a side wind! 

@snorri and I....


----------



## iandg (13 Sep 2018)

You chose a bad week weatherwise. Local bike shop proprietor rescued 2 cyclists on Hebridean Way that were blown off their bikes on Tuesday. Take care out there.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Sep 2018)

Just sent a wee donation: top effort @Brandane, the weather has been horrid, take care!


----------



## Brandane (13 Sep 2018)

Thank you very much @Pat "5mph" , very much appreciated ..


----------



## Brandane (13 Sep 2018)

wicker man said:


> You chose a bad week weatherwise. Local bike shop proprietor rescued 2 cyclists on Hebridean Way that were blown off their bikes on Tuesday. Take care out there.


There is never a GOOD week weatherwise in Brandane land , my avatar is not a lie!


----------



## Brandane (13 Sep 2018)

Day 6 update... Tain to Bettyhill. I was dreading today due to the distance and hills involved, but it actually turned out less hard than anticipated. Thanks mainly to a wee hand from the wind which was blowing from the south west. Not as forecast, surprise surprise.

The 70 miles were done by 4.30 which I was happy about, and that included a cake stop in Lairg then lunch at the famous Crask Inn. I cut 5 miles off the distance by taking the direct road from Altnaharra to Bettyhill. I have no idea why NCN1 routes via Tongue.

Anyhoo, nearly there....


----------



## Brandane (14 Sep 2018)

Right, what's next?


----------



## 13 rider (14 Sep 2018)

Well done that man . There is a more common starting point much further south if you fancy it 
Really enjoyed following your progress


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Sep 2018)

Brilliant!
Well done @Brandane!
Double well done because you hate riding in the rain: as you paid for your own expenses, you could have just given a substantial donation to the charity instead of riding, but you did it.


----------



## bruce1530 (14 Sep 2018)

Well done.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Sep 2018)

Brandane said:


> Right, what's next?
> 
> View attachment 430049


Well done, Mr B.
A fantastic cycle in the worst WX we have (possibly)had this year, kudos to you.


----------



## top-tube (14 Sep 2018)

Brandane - chatted to you in Crask Inn yesterday lunchtime without realising it was you. Congratulations on your achievement. Trust you had a relaxing jouney home courtesy of Scotrail.


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Sep 2018)

Brandane said:


> Right, what's next?



Home I would hope.


----------



## snorri (14 Sep 2018)

Brandane said:


> Right, what's next?


It would be a pity to miss the opportunity of a visit to Duncansby Head when at JOG. 
Good to hear you got there despite the wind and rain, and a pleasure to meet you enroute.


----------



## Brandane (14 Sep 2018)

snorri said:


> It would be a pity to miss the opportunity of a visit to Duncansby Head when at JOG.
> Good to hear you got there despite the wind and rain, and a pleasure to meet you enroute.


You too @snorri . My traim isn't until 1pm tomorrow so may well fit in a visit to the TRUE northern point of mainland GB rather than the tourist trap that is JoG..


----------



## Brandane (15 Sep 2018)

Another generous donation received last night, thank you very much @snorri .


----------



## iandg (15 Sep 2018)

Well done


----------



## slow scot (15 Sep 2018)

Well done, despite the weather.


----------



## Brandane (15 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5382281, member: 9609"]some good looking sheep[/QUOTE]
Is there such a thing as an ugly one?


----------



## Brandane (15 Sep 2018)

top-tube said:


> Brandane - chatted to you in Crask Inn yesterday lunchtime without realising it was you. Congratulations on your achievement. Trust you had a relaxing jouney home courtesy of Scotrail.


Was good to meet you, briefly! Were you one of the guys doing the NC 500? Hope it's going well. I've become a bit confused now with all the good people I've met (and where I've met them) over the course. 
There were 3 guys in having lunch at a cafe in Dalwhinnie when I stopped. I saw their bikes the next day parked up outside a cafe in Carrbridge. Guess who I met at the JoG finishing post yesterday! They were doing the full LEJOG, which made me feel something of a fraud (not really), but they were about half my age .


----------



## Brandane (16 Sep 2018)

Brandane said:


> There were 3 guys in having lunch at a cafe in Dalwhinnie when I stopped. I saw their bikes the next day parked up outside a cafe in Carrbridge. Guess who I met at the JoG finishing post yesterday!


Met them AGAIN (well, two of them) on the train from Inverness to Glasgow yesterday. They hadn't pre-booked their bikes on the train and weren't allowed to bring them. They had to use a courier company in Inverness. Anyone going to JoG or Inverness (or indeed anywhere on that line), be warned.... Scotrail are strict on the 4 bikes per train rule, even out of season.


----------



## Slick (7 Oct 2018)

For some reason I stopped getting notifications on this thread so missed your progress.

Well done, looked like a tough few days in some nasty weather.


----------

